# Best Hubby EVER....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sorry guys....can't contain this very well due to the excitement.....

For my 40th this year in April, hubby has gave the okay for me to attend 
Randy Hares trainers course for three weeks in April......

I cannot wait. It will be great to work with him and learn from someone as great as he is.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats! Take notes, and have fun!!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Agggh...stop rubbing it in already!!! :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Konnie, if she is going there you can come on down to Georgia.

Glad you're going and do have fun.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Konnie, if she is going there you can come on down to Georgia.


HEY....NO FAIR NO FAIR NO FAIR NO FAIR....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I WILL make to Georgia one of these days.....want to see the
"Boston Bark and Hold" in person.....LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on down, love to have you.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> HEY....NO FAIR NO FAIR NO FAIR NO FAIR....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I WILL make to Georgia one of these days.....want to see the
> "Boston Bark and Hold" in person.....LOL


 
I would recommend long pants and closed shoes... Just in case of a cheap shot :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> For my 40th this year in April, hubby has gave the okay for me to attend
> Randy Hares trainers course for three weeks in April.......


Now this is a classic, did you see how Carol let her Hubby believe he was making the desicion ?? Now that's a trainer


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

aaaaand the lure lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Sorry guys....can't contain this very well due to the excitement.....
> 
> For my 40th this year in April, hubby has gave the okay for me to attend
> Randy Hares trainers course for three weeks in April......
> ...





Gerry Grimwood said:


> Now this is a classic, did you see how Carol let her Hubby believe he was making the desicion ?? Now that's a trainer


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Positive reinforcement......

O O


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Hay,

REALLY jealous here!!!!

Think your hubby would like to adopt me and send me to the seminar Carole?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sarah Atlas said:


> Hay,
> 
> REALLY jealous here!!!!
> 
> Think your hubby would like to adopt me and send me to the seminar Carole?


I can try Sarah, I'll put a plug in for Konnie too and we can all go.....that would be great!!! I miss you!!!  

I am really looking forward to attending. I have a feeling my head will feel like it is going to pop with all the stuff I will learn.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I could go, but I just need somebody to take care of the kid, dogs and horses while I'm gone. Anybody want to step into my life for 3 weeks??? I'll take the highest bidder.... :wink: 

p.s. my husband is a fabulous cook!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh MAN! 

Well, at least I get one week of advanced Rebmann/Koenig cadaver seminar next month assuming my father's demise is not in the same timeframe.

After we are done caring for again parents, I am going to have a seminar-fest as a gift to myself.

Have a great time. I am jealous.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Well, at least I get one week of advanced Rebmann/Koenig cadaver seminar


This is one of my goals as well. I am jealous that you are doing this one.....

My thoughts, prayers and support (from afar) goes out to you Nancy, I am just entering the first stages of "take care of my parents" and it is going to be tough. My dad, not so much, my mom is going to be the hard one I think.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

I volunteer to be your first student.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Loring Cox said:


> I volunteer to be your first student.


Victim #1....YES (ooops, did I say that out loud?!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(just kidding)

That would be great. I have a feeling that Randy does not know what he is in for being only 6 hrs away from me. LOL


----------

